# Australian Field Pics: Insects



## Jmugleston (Jun 9, 2013)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tarcan (Jun 10, 2013)

great selection... but oh that green and yellow (head) fly... that would have made my trip alone! what a gem


----------



## josh_r (Jun 14, 2013)

tarcan said:


> great selection... but oh that green and yellow (head) fly... that would have made my trip alone! what a gem


those yellow headed flies are cool! I tripped the first time I saw one when I was there. Australia also has more species of biting flies (horse fliies, march flies,etc) than anywhere i have ever seen. It didn't matter where you went, there were at least 3 different species trying to take your blood at all times!


----------



## Tenodera (Jun 14, 2013)

How convenient that those mating grasshoppers (pic 6) came with "Care Instructions"! 

Love the Orthoptera, wow.


----------



## tarcan (Jun 14, 2013)

josh_r said:


> those yellow headed flies are cool! I tripped the first time I saw one when I was there. Australia also has more species of biting flies (horse fliies, march flies,etc) than anywhere i have ever seen. It didn't matter where you went, there were at least 3 different species trying to take your blood at all times!


sound slike my kind of place!


----------

